# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5] Web Service scuris par https

## xuechen

Bonjour,

Actuelllement, nous utilisons un web service par http depuis une application PB 10.5, pas de souci.
Notre client nous demande d'utiliser une connexion scurise pour ce mme web service.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide sur la faon de procder ?
D'une part pour gnrer le proxy dans PB, d'autre part lors de la connexion au Web Service

Merci

----------

